# The FREE IRs, Amp sims, and boosts post.



## DrakkarTyrannis

Over time I've collected a fuck ton of digital gear. Trying to build out a functional studio situation for working on my stuff as well as other people's projects and stuff.

There's always talks of what boosts, sims, and IRs people use so I figured I'd share what I have.

Below are folders for all my stuff. All the stuff in there is free stuff you'll find on the internet and I've been collecting it over the years. Some shit is harder to find than others.

I figured this post might be a good resource for people just starting out or for anyone who wants a centralized hub for access to new things you might not have.

If you have IRs, amp sims or whatnot (the FREE kind, SSO is anti piracy) that aren't in here then perhaps make your own Google drive folder and share?

I update these folders constantly when I come across new stuff so save the folders and check back every now and then to see if I've added something.

If you guys want it, I can make a folder for the free mixing/mastering/EQ stuff I have too although most of what I use is stock with my DAW or premium stuff. The free stuff I can make a folder for if you want.

Boost Pedals

Amp Sims

IRs


----------



## Joan Maal

10000000 THANKS !!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I forgot to mention, there are bass amps and bass cabs in there too.


----------



## thebeesknees22

holy moly! That's awesome! Thanks a ton!!


----------



## Runander

I figured it was only a matter of time before you did a post like this. You are at the forefront fighting for free amp sims  I really appreciate you doing this, thanks a lot!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

@Obed1224 

Here ya go


----------



## Obed1224

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> @Obed1224
> 
> Here ya go


Thanks a bunch dude!


----------



## maliciousteve

Thanks so much! The IR's are sounding great with the Mark IV I'm using for Silent Recording.


----------



## myrtorp

Very nice of you looking forward to trying some out!

Cheers


----------



## BMFan30

Thank you so much compiling all these tools for us man! I appreciate your effort so much. Especially these Impulse Responses.


----------



## Millul

Well, after all my whining about domestic rigs, I am gonna give a spin to the digital modelling/VST realm.
Dumb question: do I need to run these in a DAW, or are those (or some of those) standalone like the Neural DSP stuff?


----------



## BMFan30

Millul said:


> Well, after all my whining about domestic rigs, I am gonna give a spin to the digital modelling/VST realm.
> Dumb question: do I need to run these in a DAW, or are those (or some of those) standalone like the Neural DSP stuff?


Some plugins have IR loader sections in them already if not then there are tons of free IR loaders floating about. I'm not sure if some are standalone because I run everything inside a daw. 

If standalone is a must, then you can use a dummy host to run those VST's. 

Something like Tone2 Nanohost or similar sofware that allows you to simulate a daw without a daw to use the plugin in standalone mode.

Some Neural DSP plugins are standalone & some are not if I remember correctly.

But you can still get phenomenal results using a free amp with a free IR loader with Free Impulse Responses. Just have to fork out the time to hunt them all down in various forums & resource sites.


----------



## Millul

Interface and monitors are on the way, as soon as they're here I'll start experimenting! Thanks for the pointers!


----------



## BMFan30

Millul said:


> Interface and monitors are on the way, as soon as they're here I'll start experimenting! Thanks for the pointers!


Awesome man, enjoy your new gear when it arrives! You're welcome, here to help as well as learn.

I really recommend if you have some time to kill until they arrive that you start hunting IR's & other digital gear now so you can hit the ground running with a collection of stuff VS starting your IR hunt on the day of your delivery because its going to take you a while to collect a decent amount of stuff. 

So why not kill 2 birds with one stone & get that stuff beforehand?


----------



## Millul

I've actually already downloaded the Neural DSP Gojira trial, but my old AF Roland interface is giving me some latency, so that is currently not that enjoyable...I'll explore a bit! Cheers!


----------



## BMFan30

Millul said:


> I've actually already downloaded the Neural DSP Gojira trial, but my old AF Roland interface is giving me some latency, so that is currently not that enjoyable...I'll explore a bit! Cheers!


I have an old interface too but I still do fine if I turn the quality down to low & switch from stereo to mono with Neural plugins.

If that fails then just use something more lightweight with a free IR loader.


----------



## Boofchuck

Super cool of you to do this.


----------



## duffbeer33

This is awesome, thanks. If they could only make my guitar playing better...


----------



## Drew

I don't do a ton with VSTs and IRs but I've recently realized that just tracking DI's is probably a better way of approaching songwriting, where arrangements are very much in flux and it's entirely conceivable I'll come back and lay down a new set of chord changes under the solo sction, etc. 

So.... anything in there do a Mark-IV style smooth lead better than the Lepou Lecto I've been messing with? It's actually pretty good and I can get close to where my lead tone was when I was using my Roadster primarily, but no harm asking!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Drew said:


> I don't do a ton with VSTs and IRs but I've recently realized that just tracking DI's is probably a better way of approaching songwriting, where arrangements are very much in flux and it's entirely conceivable I'll come back and lay down a new set of chord changes under the solo sction, etc.
> 
> So.... anything in there do a Mark-IV style smooth lead better than the Lepou Lecto I've been messing with? It's actually pretty good and I can get close to where my lead tone was when I was using my Roadster primarily, but no harm asking!


There's a couple Mark's in there. I think a 3 and 4 but I may have gotten the exact models wrong. 

I find that often times you get a sound you want NOT with the vst amp equivalent. Diesel VSTs might get you Engl sounds while the Engl ones might get you recto ones.

It all boils down to IRs and how you EQ


----------



## Drew

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> There's a couple Mark's in there. I think a 3 and 4 but I may have gotten the exact models wrong.
> 
> I find that often times you get a sound you want NOT with the vst amp equivalent. Diesel VSTs might get you Engl sounds while the Engl ones might get you recto ones.
> 
> It all boils down to IRs and how you EQ


I'll poke around - thanks! I think that's one of the limits with modelers, though. They're usually designed to capture a particular side of an amp's sound, and if you use it for something different than that, you're going to struggle a bit. I think this has become less true as modelers have gotten better, and some have attempted to model not just the sound, but the way the tone stack reacts with other parts of the circuit, for example (which is at the heart of basically all Mesa tones), but it's sometimes a limitation, particularly if like me you use "metal" amps for not-especially-metal tones.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Drew said:


> I'll poke around - thanks! I think that's one of the limits with modelers, though. They're usually designed to capture a particular side of an amp's sound, and if you use it for something different than that, you're going to struggle a bit. I think this has become less true as modelers have gotten better, and some have attempted to model not just the sound, but the way the tone stack reacts with other parts of the circuit, for example (which is at the heart of basically all Mesa tones), but it's sometimes a limitation, particularly if like me you use "metal" amps for not-especially-metal tones.



Yeah I never take a VST model as the digital version of the hardware. I don't see the Lecto as a Recto amp..I see it as just another amp. I find doing it that way helps me get the best out of it instead of trying to make it sound how I think it should and then being disappointed. Some of those VSTs sound like the real thing but honestly they're just different sounds to me, not the digital "insert amp here"


----------



## 73647k

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah I never take a VST model as the digital version of the hardware. I don't see the Lecto as a Recto amp..I see it as just another amp. I find doing it that way helps me get the best out of it instead of trying to make it sound how I think it should and then being disappointed. Some of those VSTs sound like the real thing but honestly they're just different sounds to me, not the digital "insert amp here"



This is my approach as well. Thank you so much for putting these downloads together for us


----------



## Grickman

incredible - thanks for sharing!


----------



## DudeManBrother

@Drew do you ever track with an active DI box as a splitter? You can record your amp and a DI simultaneously, which is very beneficial when it comes to any editing. You can link the two tracks, and edit using the DI as your reference. Most cheap passive DIs also double as a reamp box if you need to do that as well.


----------



## Drew

DudeManBrother said:


> @Drew do you ever track with an active DI box as a splitter? You can record your amp and a DI simultaneously, which is very beneficial when it comes to any editing. You can link the two tracks, and edit using the DI as your reference. Most cheap passive DIs also double as a reamp box if you need to do that as well.


So, I have an Apogee Ensemble, which has pass-thru DI support. In theory I COULD record a direct signal through the Guitar input, while also recording a couple channels of mics through various other inputs. While demoing, though, there's really no point in that the main appeal of this entire workflow (using DI's while demoing and arranging songs) is you can hash out the arrangement over multiple days without worrying about preserving amp signals, and on the tune I'm working on, while I did just go back and reamped the lead track, the idea of then going on and reamping four separate tracks of distorted rhythm guitars, as well as two tracks of clean rhythm guitars just fills me with terror... and for the sake of demoing an idea, honestly, LePou really isn't half bad.  

Some more farting around last night and I don't know if I'll bother trying a few different VSTs because the Lecto with the mids way up and the presence way down really does get acceptably close to a mark-like response, and I'd be "monitoring" through my real amp anyway, while tracking.


----------



## budda

I also feel like I should make DIs and dont . I also dont revisit finished recordings.

DT, have you checked out leon todd's mixed IRs? They are free as well, hes done some marshall and mesa mixes.


----------



## Drew

budda said:


> I also feel like I should make DIs and dont . I also dont revisit finished recordings.



You know how infamously glacial my recording pace is.  I'd rather live with a less-than perfect guitar tone, or have to make the not-light decision that something's just off enough that I want to spend the time going back and re-tracking it, than have the ability to get 90% of the way through a mix, decide I want a little less gain on the guitars, mic my amp back up, reamp, and have to start the mix over again from scratch.  I also think it makes it easier to dial in a tone in the mix if you're already working with a roughly shaped out bass tone (for the rhythm guitars), bass and rhythm tone (for the leads), etc etc etc.


----------



## budda

Drew said:


> You know how infamously glacial my recording pace is.  I'd rather live with a less-than perfect guitar tone, or have to make the not-light decision that something's just off enough that I want to spend the time going back and re-tracking it, than have the ability to get 90% of the way through a mix, decide I want a little less gain on the guitars, mic my amp back up, reamp, and have to start the mix over again from scratch.  I also think it makes it easier to dial in a tone in the mix if you're already working with a roughly shaped out bass tone (for the rhythm guitars), bass and rhythm tone (for the leads), etc etc etc.



My current process is "get tones I like, track it all, ask friends for mixing pointers, hire a mastering guy, release on bandcamp." One release down and its worked so far . Im gonna be way pickier about how my bass sounds vs how my ambient or high gain tones sound.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

budda said:


> I also feel like I should make DIs and dont . I also dont revisit finished recordings.
> 
> DT, have you checked out leon todd's mixed IRs? They are free as well, hes done some marshall and mesa mixes.


I haven't check it out yet. I should.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I also rarely revisit finished recordings. That being said I remixed and remastered a previous EP of mine but I also added a couple of songs that didn't make it the first time. Usually I don't go back to old stuff but I figured why not?


----------



## Themistocles

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Over time I've collected a fuck ton of digital gear. Trying to build out a functional studio situation for working on my stuff as well as other people's projects and stuff.
> 
> There's always talks of what boosts, sims, and IRs people use so I figured I'd share what I have.
> 
> Below are folders for all my stuff. All the stuff in there is free stuff you'll find on the internet and I've been collecting it over the years. Some shit is harder to find than others.
> 
> I figured this post might be a good resource for people just starting out or for anyone who wants a centralized hub for access to new things you might not have.
> 
> If you have IRs, amp sims or whatnot (the FREE kind, SSO is anti piracy) that aren't in here then perhaps make your own Google drive folder and share?
> 
> I update these folders constantly when I come across new stuff so save the folders and check back every now and then to see if I've added something.
> 
> If you guys want it, I can make a folder for the free mixing/mastering/EQ stuff I have too although most of what I use is stock with my DAW or premium stuff. The free stuff I can make a folder for if you want.
> 
> Boost Pedals
> 
> Amp Sims
> 
> IRs


youve been one of my favorite posters on this forum... thanks! Long time recording engineer/guitarist whose never really used IRs (I can get good tone even from micing an alarm clock speaker) so Im excited to have your help in gathering stuff. So helpful.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Folder update. New amp sim and some cab sims


----------



## BMFan30

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah I never take a VST model as the digital version of the hardware. I don't see the Lecto as a Recto amp..I see it as just another amp. I find doing it that way helps me get the best out of it instead of trying to make it sound how I think it should and then being disappointed. Some of those VSTs sound like the real thing but honestly they're just different sounds to me, not the digital "insert amp here"


This is a phenomenal way to look at it actually because lately I've been doing exactly what you're saying to the dot & I have to say it is quite frustrating while I don't know why.

Your point of view is stripped down to simply looking at the tone & not the brand. Truly less hassle & saves more time this way. Instead of searching for a specific brand to think you're doing what you assume you are.


----------



## BMFan30

@DrakkarTyrannis I thanked you before when I nabbed the IR packs you so generously compiled. But now I want to thank you for the quality selection.

I only just now got to your pack after diving so deep into this IR Cab rabbit hole a while ago & I'm only through about a quarter of the Bass Cabs in here which so far are sheer quality. Thanks again! 

Enough content in here to hole me inside the studio for weeks without end. I will give a rundown of what I enjoyed most when I get through it all.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:

4 new amp sims added.

Diezel Herbet sim
Recto rack sim
Uberschall sim
Rack power amp sim


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Update:
New amp sims added
New cab sims added


----------



## 73647k

I love being able to just dial an amp tone in quickly from my computer when I hear a song I like. You win the award for best poster on the board @DrakkarTyrannis - thanks again for this


----------



## BMFan30

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 4 new amp sims added.
> 
> Diezel Herbet sim
> Recto rack sim
> Uberschall sim
> Rack power amp sim


Is this an update you just added today or is this the update from the last time you added something, sorry for dumb question. 

It's just I re-downloaded your pack again very recently to make room for the updates you added.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BMFan30 said:


> Is this an update you just added today or is this the update from the last time you added something, sorry for dumb question.
> 
> It's just I re-downloaded your pack again very recently to make room for the updates you added.


Each time I post an update, it means I added something new


----------



## BMFan30

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Each time I post an update, it means I added something new


Thank you so much! Some of the best IR's I've gotten my hands on yet.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:

New cab folder added. A bunch of Marshall 1960 IRs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:

Precision Drive style boost added. It's eclipsed the TSB-1 as my favorite boost. I really like it


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:

Engl cab pack


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:
Zilla 2x12 IRs


----------



## thebeesknees22

oooh I'll have to grab those later. Been wanting to try some zilla IR's


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:
Seacow Christmas IR pack
Seacow Friedman 412-15 pack
Seacow Hesu cab pack


Warning..there are a LOT of fucking options. It's one of those companies that give you a million different IRs with different mics and all that shit. I usually hate those but some people like it. I think there's like 3 thousand IRs between the three packs. Fucking ridiculous. There's even folders in each IR pack for IRs recorded using the Fredman technique.

Anyways, enjoy.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Thanks a lot for collecting and sharing
I know it's a little OT, but is there some community (or here on 7S perhaps) where people share famous Tone settings (not downloadable presets) so that the settings can be dialed into almost any amp sim platform?
I prefer to dial my own presets based on other people ideas than download and tweak, it's also a faster way of learning how things work
Thanks again


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

OmegaSlayer said:


> Thanks a lot for collecting and sharing
> I know it's a little OT, but is there some community (or here on 7S perhaps) where people share famous Tone settings (not downloadable presets) so that the settings can be dialed into almost any amp sim platform?
> I prefer to dial my own presets based on other people ideas than download and tweak, it's also a faster way of learning how things work
> Thanks again


I don't think so.

If I recall correctly there may have been a thread in the gear section where people posted settings. You'd have to do a search to find it.

The problem with that though is that you can have someone's settings and it may still sound completely different. When it comes to sims you're better off dialing in with your ears and not your eyes.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:
Skaldic Studios IR pack.

It's full of weird shit like 1x8, 1x10 and stuff like that. Doesn't sound half bad. I was surprised.


----------



## BMFan30

Thanks for so many shared updates on your IR collection, best I've found ever. Time to put my beer to good use tonight.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I have no idea why I'm always finding new IRs..I have more than I'll ever need. I think that's gonna be the last of the IR updates. If I find new boosts or amp sims then maybe but I'm trying not to bother with those too. I'm collecting way too much shit


----------



## BMFan30

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm collecting way too much shit


In this case that's not a bad thing at all, during this time much worse shit can be happening so hanging around the studio isn't so bad after all, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Scooter1969

Awesome man!!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I noticed I have some IR that I downloaded for free and you don't have
Those include Orange, Egnater, Peavey, Divided By 13, H&K, Hiwatt...
They were in Seacob packs called American Invasion and British Invasion, and now they're not available there anymore
How can I share them with you?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

OmegaSlayer said:


> I noticed I have some IR that I downloaded for free and you don't have
> Those include Orange, Egnater, Peavey, Divided By 13, H&K, Hiwatt...
> They were in Seacob packs called American Invasion and British Invasion, and now they're not available there anymore
> How can I share them with you?


By all means. The more the merrier


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:
3 New amps


----------



## OmegaSlayer

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> By all means. The more the merrier


Sorry for taking too much time
https://www.mediafire.com/file/wvsh13jbnfuj961/IRs.zip/file

Can you please help me how to navigate through the file names
I understand that the file name says pretty much everything, from cab to mic, to distance/position, but I can't seem to grasp well how to read the latter one


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry for taking too much time
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/wvsh13jbnfuj961/IRs.zip/file
> 
> Can you please help me how to navigate through the file names
> I understand that the file name says pretty much everything, from cab to mic, to distance/position, but I can't seem to grasp well how to read the latter one



I think for the most part they're just numbered. I don't see anything that specifically says the distance. Sometimes they don't tell you


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:
4 new amp sims added.
AXP amp/processor sims


----------



## Sdrizis89

Thanks for compiling and sharing this!


----------



## BMFan30

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry for taking too much time
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/wvsh13jbnfuj961/IRs.zip/file


Thanks for these!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:

New IRs....why do I keep doing this?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:
Klon boost pedal


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:
Red Giant IRs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:
Diode Amplifier amp sim


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bumping this so more people get to make use of it. Huge thanks to OP. I’m getting some great plug-in tones from the stuff here.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

UPDATE:

New amp sims

Swanky
Tiny F
Amper
Rollamp
Boogex


----------



## BMFan30

New amp with a crossover feature that you may want to add to the next update that just came out for free.

https://www.kvraudio.com/product/str-x-by-arboreal-audio


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BMFan30 said:


> New amp with a crossover feature that you may want to add to the next update that just came out for free.
> 
> https://www.kvraudio.com/product/str-x-by-arboreal-audio



It even has my name in it...STR. How can I not have it?


UPDATE:
It's added


----------



## Themistocles

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It even has my name in it...STR. How can I not have it?
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> It's added


Since Im a fan of Sunn amps which dont seem to have many emulations Im excited about this thing and its tunable crossover quirks. Saw it here

This is an invaluable thread


----------



## youngthrasher9

Figured I’d contribute a link for a good free noise gate. I like it a lot so far. I tried using reagate with loads of different settings and could never make it work right for some reason.

https://www.kuassa.com/products/efektor-silencer/


----------



## Modus_Operandi

@DrakkarTyrannis 

Many thanks for the Seacow Cabs stuff, as I can't find it on the site - the Christmas pack has a few freaking awesome cabs in there -


----------



## BMFan30

New free amp sim for win and mac just came out called Deplike.

https://deplike.com/download-deplike-guitar-effects-amps-cabinet-sim-for-windows-and-macos/?_branch_match_id=954106744584061422&utm_source=KVR Audio_Mainpage&utm_campaign=KVR_to_store&utm_medium=KVR







Edit: Nvm I can't get the plugins to run in my daw like it promised, it installs to it's own folder and the plugins inside the programs folder it creates look like a bunch of dlls to get it working in standalone because there is nothing I can find called deplike.dll. Weird. I don't need anything standalone.


----------



## Kellz

I just found this thread, absolutely amazing. 

I was hoping to find a good bass guitar vst plugin for metal? Can you recommend one, where can I find it?


----------



## Kellz

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If you guys want it, I can make a folder for the free mixing/mastering/EQ stuff I have too although most of what I use is stock with my DAW or premium stuff. The free stuff I can make a folder for if you want.


Yes I'd love that aswell.


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Phobos//Deimos

More fuel for the IR fire! Subwoofer IR library: https://www.soundwoofer.se/

Lots of individual and mixes. 

Cheers!


----------



## BMFan30

Wasn't sure if you had these, you might. Apologies if you already do because some titles sound vaguely familiar. 
https://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum...lses-from-bands-bestplugins-ir-pack-7.942983/

IR PACK 7 for TSE: https://archive.org/compress/BestpluginsIRPack7
IR PACK 7 for GRINDMACHINE: https://archive.org/compress/GrindMachineBestpluginsIRPack7

Full list of IRs here:
After the burial Rareform
Amon amarth deceiver of the gods
Andreu Todo Simbiosi
Archenemy War eternal
Behemoth The satanist
Chimaira Crown of phantoms
Crisix Rise then rest
D.A.M. Phantasmagoria
Death The sound of perseverance
Dethklok Dethalbum I
Dokken Back for the attack
Dragonforce Sonic firestorm
Dream theater Images and words
Evile Enter the grave
Feared Rejects 2011
Forbidden Forbidden evil
Gorgoroth Ad majorem sathanas gloriam
Humanity last breath - self titled
Iced earth Plagues of babylon
Ihsahn The adversary
Immortal Damned in black
In flames The jester race
Korn Korn
Linkin park The hunting party
Machinehead The blackening
Marilyn Manson Antichrist superstar (The beautiful people)
Mastodon Once More Around the Sun
Miss may I Monument
Monuments Gnosis
Nightwish Dark passion play
NodTyr Land of chaos
Persephone Spiritual migration
Petrucci Mark V tone
Philogeny Philogeny
Purgatory Necromantaeon
Six feet under Commandment
Slayer South of heaven
Snakeyes Welcome to the snake pit
Soilwork The living infinite
Steel dragon (movie)
Steignyr The legend
Ultraviolence The privilege to overcome
Van halen Van halen
Venom Resurrection
Whitesnake Whitesnake


----------



## BMFan30

Also these Death Metal Cabs too under "freebies"
https://frankthesmith.bigcartel.com/product/fts-sick-tone-bro


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Kellz said:


> I just found this thread, absolutely amazing.
> 
> I was hoping to find a good bass guitar vst plugin for metal? Can you recommend one, where can I find it?


I wouldn't know. I've only used the one that comes with FL Studio


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE: Audio Assault free IR Pack.

Putting the link here since it's not permanent but they have a Blackstar amp sim for free until December: https://audioassault.mx/collections/plugins/products/blacksun


----------



## Phobos//Deimos

More IRs for the fIRe boys! There’s a couple dozen in here. Haven’t tried em yet but will this weekend. 

https://www.airiseffects.com/digital.html


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE: 3 Kristian Kole IRs
Probably the best I have ever heard a G12T-75 sound


----------



## KnightBrolaire

If you guys want a good free 5153 plugin, ML soundlab's Amped roots is really good. 
Here's some random clips I made with it if anyone is interested:
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolai...Lwn5D0NR0?si=90da68826d8049d885d23620e0450283


----------



## Schivosa

Any Peavey Invective IR's around?


----------



## STRHelvete

@HeHasTheJazzHands it's here


----------



## Turd Ferguson

KnightBrolaire said:


> If you guys want a good free 5153 plugin, ML soundlab's Amped roots is really good.
> Here's some random clips I made with it if anyone is interested:
> https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolai...Lwn5D0NR0?si=90da68826d8049d885d23620e0450283



Seconded. I grabbed this a while back but didn't catch where it put the VST during installation so I was using the standalone. Your post made me think about it so I went and found the VST and now I can use my own IRs.

It's really good, especially for free. Gonna be rocking with this tonight.


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:

Psycho IRs


----------



## Themistocles

btw making so much use of this stuff OP, big thnks


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Guys, is there a free ir of cones with aluminum dust caps?

I was listening to Pete Thorn talking about the Randy Rhoads tone that came from L Tek speaker 4 17 (don't know if I got the name right) and wanted to try something in that vein

Pete's vid btw, around minute 12-13


----------



## pahulkster

It's Altec. I just looked and Ownhammer has two packs (Studio Mix and MR66) with them. Those are the only ones I've seen. I'm a huge Randy guy and have wondered about those speakers forever. A free one would be awesome.


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE: New amp


----------



## aWoodenShip

STRHelvete said:


> UPDATE: New amp
> 
> View attachment 107435


Am I looking at the bg for a Mortal Kombat game?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

pahulkster said:


> It's Altec. I just looked and Ownhammer has two packs (Studio Mix and MR66) with them. Those are the only ones I've seen. I'm a huge Randy guy and have wondered about those speakers forever. A free one would be awesome.


Even JBL with aluminum caps should quite do the trick, according to Pete.
I searched a bit about Altec (now that thanks to you I know the name), it seems they're loud and with loads of clarity, they sound very interesting


----------



## STRHelvete

aWoodenShip said:


> Am I looking at the bg for a Mortal Kombat game?


I dunno..but this amp is delivering tonal Fatalities. This is now my favorite VTar amp


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:
Luan Albani made IRs for the VTar Termless.


----------



## Gmork

STRHelvete said:


> UPDATE: New amp
> 
> View attachment 107435


I saw he released it but on his blog i thought it said it costs $20?? Am just blind?


----------



## STRHelvete

Gmork said:


> I saw he released it but on his blog i thought it said it costs $20?? Am just blind?


Yeah it costs 20 bucks. What I added was the demo. It's definitely worth the money IMO


----------



## Gmork

STRHelvete said:


> Yeah it costs 20 bucks. What I added was the demo. It's definitely worth the money IMO


Ahh i see. It looks super cool! Im a sucker for wild chrome stuff!


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE: 
DirtHead amp sim


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:
Resington Nighthawk sample IRs


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:
Magma amp


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:

V1V0..yet another 5150 sim


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:
Vtar Yell amp


----------



## Turd Ferguson

STRHelvete said:


> UPDATE:
> Vtar Yell amp



I might be dumb, but I can't find this one in the Amp Sims. Am I looking for the wrong file name?


----------



## STRHelvete

Turd Ferguson said:


> I might be dumb, but I can't find this one in the Amp Sims. Am I looking for the wrong file name?


Last amp on the list


----------



## Turd Ferguson

STRHelvete said:


> Last amp on the list



Thanks, got it. Something weird was happening on my end and the list ended at Pectifier.


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:
"Banger" amp


----------



## budda

Yer man Leon Todd with some goodies









Free "Pre-Rola" IR's


I recently acquired a desirable "pre-rola" Celestion Greenback from 1969. I slapped some mics on it and took some quick test IR's that sound ok that I've shared here. Once I've had more time with the speaker I'll shoot some more with more mics in a treated room. For now these sound pretty cool...




forum.fractalaudio.com


----------



## aWoodenShip

Just a heads up the ML soundlabs Roots got a really really nice update if you want to update the executable in the folder.


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE: ML Soundlabs Roots 2.0 amp sim


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:
Aurora DSP Goblyn amp sim


----------



## MF_Kitten

You can add my IR pack to that:








MF_Kab 3.0.zip


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Also I spent a few hours in an empty warehouse to make these reverb IRs:








MF_Hall.zip


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Bonus: here's a video of me overinflating a balloon to make one of the IRs in that pack:


----------



## panodil

So much new stuff to try out and dabble with, thank you!


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:
Hyperion V30 IR pack


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:
Modern Metal Songwriter IR pack


----------



## Themistocles

Nice new free amp plugin Soldano and Laney: https://audiosingularity.com/product/neurontube-debut/


----------



## BMFan30

Themistocles said:


> Nice new free amp plugin Soldano and Laney: https://audiosingularity.com/product/neurontube-debut/


That's very cool because I love the sound of a Soldano and I don't think i have ever heard a Laney and I'm not sure if I came across IR's of it although I might even have some, very curious now. 

Unfortunately it's only for Win10 so it's of no use to me yet and the pressure to upgrade is getting very real because many plugins are going with Win10 or higher. Now smaller companies and freebies as I'm seeing here now too. Damn, man.


----------



## STRHelvete

UPDATE:

The Howler boost pedal


----------



## Themistocles

BMFan30 said:


> That's very cool because I love the sound of a Soldano and I don't think i have ever heard a Laney and I'm not sure if I came across IR's of it although I might even have some, very curious now.
> 
> Unfortunately it's only for Win10 so it's of no use to me yet and the pressure to upgrade is getting very real because many plugins are going with Win10 or higher. Now smaller companies and freebies as I'm seeing here now too. Damn, man.


well they are new so they are trying to build a following with the widest array of users, mac might come along eventually. Soldanos really do kill, especially on leads


----------



## Crungy

BMFan30 said:


> That's very cool because I love the sound of a Soldano and I don't think i have ever heard a Laney and I'm not sure if I came across IR's of it although I might even have some, very curious now.
> 
> Unfortunately it's only for Win10 so it's of no use to me yet and the pressure to upgrade is getting very real because many plugins are going with Win10 or higher. Now smaller companies and freebies as I'm seeing here now too. Damn, man.


Crap I just downloaded and didn't see that lol

I've been hesitating to going to Windows 10 machine as well but figure it needs to happen at some point.


----------



## ShredmasterD

on twitter feed today- free IR


----------



## M.U.Y.A.

This is Sweet. Awesome of you to do!


----------



## Bluescreenofdeath

I didnt see these in the google folder, sorry if they have been linked before.
There are some good free ones on the Thermion Pedals site.
Link halfway down the page under downloads





Gasoline - Thermion







www.thermion.eu


----------



## BMFan30

Lozinoz said:


> I didnt see these in the google folder, sorry if they have been linked before.
> There are some good free ones on the Thermion Pedals site.
> Link halfway down the page under downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasoline - Thermion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thermion.eu





ShredmasterD said:


> on twitter feed today- free IR
> View attachment 118886


Hell yeah thanks posting these dudes!


----------



## ShredmasterD

ShredmasterD said:


> on twitter feed today- free IR
> View attachment 118886



it was free yesterday . i read that it on the feed, but now looking at it today its just a link to their website . maybe it was a limited time? idk. i was going to get it but if its not free anymore forget it. if i'm going to pay it would be for a greenback or g1275


ShredmasterD said:


> on twitter feed today- free IRit


----------



## STRHelvete

ShredmasterD said:


> it was free yesterday . i read that it on the feed, but now looking at it today its just a link to their website . maybe it was a limited time? idk. i was going to get it but if its not free anymore forget it. if i'm going to pay it would be for a greenback or g1275


Greenbacks and Gs are in the folder, btw..somewhere.


----------



## TornAnus

Are there any Peavey sims that aren't modeled after 5150/6505? A VTM or butcher would be fun


----------



## Crungy

@BMFan30 FYI I installed neurontube on my windows 7 machine and it works. The only issue I have is the Soldano head image is too large for my monitor and I can't resize the plugin to fit and see the entire head in Reaper.


----------



## BMFan30

Crungy said:


> @BMFan30 FYI I installed neurontube on my windows 7 machine and it works. The only issue I have is the Soldano head image is too large for my monitor and I can't resize the plugin to fit and see the entire head in Reaper.


Oh cool thanks for the info, I'll go ahead and grab it then! I bought Reaper earlier this year but I don't know my way around it as well, yet.

But in Fl Studio has a detatch feature that lets you detatch a plugin from your DAW that keeps it tethered to it's window and lets you keep the plugins view up even when you minimize Fl Studio which sometimes resizes the plugin.

There may also be some options under the hood of the plugin window which lets you resize things if the daw supports that sort of thing. Not sure if Reaper has something like that yet as I've not dove into it as properly as I should've. 

Sometimes a graphics card needs an update to it's drivers and firmware if there's one out on your model which will fix any resizing issues.


----------



## STRHelvete

BMFan30 said:


> Oh cool thanks for the info, I'll go ahead and grab it then! I bought Reaper earlier this year but I don't know my way around it as well, yet.
> 
> But in Fl Studio has a detatch feature that lets you detatch a plugin from your DAW that keeps it tethered to it's window and lets you keep the plugins view up even when you minimize Fl Studio which sometimes resizes the plugin.
> 
> There may also be some options under the hood of the plugin window which lets you resize things if the daw supports that sort of thing. Not sure if Reaper has something like that yet as I've not dove into it as properly as I should've.
> 
> Sometimes a graphics card needs an update to it's drivers and firmware if there's one out on your model which will fix any resizing issues.


FL STUDIO GANG!


----------

